# F/S F/T 144g oceanic half round tank PICTURE in side



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to busy with life right now. need to down size. so I am selling my 144g half round oceanic tank, stand, hood, light, heater, and gravel. Price is ferm so no low ballers. $1000 !!!! easy $2500 worth of equipment. pm to come view or let me know if you are interested. light is a 4 foot coralife 4 bulb fixture. works perfect and fans are quiet. heater is a 300w elite. only thing you will need is a filter. I am running a FX5 but that will be going on my 210g. no holds unless you leave a cash deposit. Will not deliver unless you want to pay more. it is heavy as [email protected]!T you will need a few people to move it. Also will consider trade for smaller tank/stand combo. 75 g plus cash. Depending on the value of your tank


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet setup man. Wish I had room


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Will consider trades for smaller setup. 75 g or 33g long with stands. Pm if you have any offers


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

What a beautiful setup! I can only wish...Good Luck with the sale.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm if you are interested in doing a trade and what your setup it worth


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me know what you have and if your interested in a trade plus cash. Also send pic of your setup.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

What do you think this would weigh all set up ?


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> What do you think this would weigh all set up ?


I think between 1500lbs to 2000lbs


----------



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

what are the measurements of the setup. wanna see if it will fit in my living room. thanks


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

bigorange440 said:


> what are the measurements of the setup. wanna see if it will fit in my living room. thanks


The tank is 5foot wide. 30"deep and total hight including hood is 69".


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top. Message me if you have a trade.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Up up up and away


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Up to the top.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Up to the top


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Prob not going yo get much interest till after christmas but I'll keep bumping it.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump.


----------

